# Nds-card and credit cards?



## ThisIsDaAccount (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a question for those who have paid for their nds-card.com orders with credit cards.

When I tried to do just that, I got an email from a third party payment company asking for a picture of the card, or last month's billing history, to verify the payment wasn't fraudulent. They claimed they wouldn't be able to do anything with it since they only wanted the front, but it seems sketchy to say the least. There's also the issue that, on the specific card in question, the security code and number are on the same side, so I'd have to block out part of the picture and I'm not even sure if they'd allow that. But the main issue is still that it doesn't seem normal. 

I think it's also worth noting that the email is definitely linked in some way to my order, since they included the order number from nds-card and had part of the credit card number I tried to use. 

My question is if this has happened to anyone else and if they had any trouble afterwards. Also, does anyone know if they'll accept a picture that has everything but the part of the number they have blocked out?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 29, 2017)

yeah, fuck that. Aint worth the bother.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Aug 29, 2017)

mech said:


> yeah, fuck that. Aint worth the bother.


It's beginning to seem like this is the case, sadly. The worst part is that this isnt even the first bump in the road. I wanted to use this site since they're our sponsor, but it's been quite a bit of trouble.


----------



## nero99 (Aug 29, 2017)

youll have better luck here http://www.modchipsdirect.com/


----------



## migles (Aug 29, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> It's beginning to seem like this is the case, sadly. The worst part is that this isnt even the first bump in the road. I wanted to use this site since they're our sponsor, but it's been quite a bit of trouble.


they do accept paypal now


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Aug 29, 2017)

migles said:


> they do accept paypal now


Don't have a PayPal, and the method the site uses for PayPal seems pretty weird and risky.


nero99 said:


> youll have better luck here http://www.modchipsdirect.com/


They don't have the product I was looking for


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 29, 2017)

You can use paypal withou a paypal account yanno, may be worth looking into.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 29, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Don't have a PayPal, and the method the site uses for PayPal seems pretty weird and risky.
> 
> They don't have the product I was looking for


I've bought from nds-card multiple times. Besides the weird way in which payments are made, everything was fine. You should go with PayPal.


----------



## orangy57 (Aug 29, 2017)

That sounds sketchy as hell. I've purchased things from some websites that look like a scammer from India created them and I haven't had to do anything like that


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 29, 2017)

LOL i got a charge on my credit card from a flashcart i purchased 2 years prior, only used that card once its whole life so i know it was stolen from a particular site.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Aug 29, 2017)

mech said:


> LOL i got a charge on my credit card from a flashcart i purchased 2 years prior, only used that card once its whole life so i know it was stolen from a particular site.


Which site was this?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 29, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Which site was this?



doesn't exist anymore lol.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 29, 2017)

nero99 said:


> youll have better luck here http://www.modchipsdirect.com/


Great place to buy from except they don't have a single ntrboot card in stock.


----------



## CMDreamer (Aug 29, 2017)

The payment options on nds-card doesn't fit on my particular taste, I don't like giving up my credit/debit card data info just like that to Paypal, the've made charges before out of the blue, so I discarded the card data from my account. Now I don't trust Paypal anymore. Western Union charges are not that low where I live considering the source and destination country for the payment, so it's not an option for me neither.

Any other options where we can trust and that payment and shipping charges don't are overpriced? (Like ebay).


----------



## InsaneNutter (Aug 29, 2017)

NDS-Card has no SSL cert, or even a server setup that can accept secure https connections:






What does that mean to you? Your card details are sent insecurely over the internet for anyone to intercept. It's also likely their stored as plain text in a database someone on the other end can look at.

@ThisIsDaAccount if you entered your card details and clicked submit you should phone your card provider and get the card cancelled. This is not how eCommerce works.

If a legit card payment processor such as SagePay for example was been used, the transaction is ranked and given a score of how likely it is to be fraudulent. This is based on many metrics you can read about here: https://www.sagepay.co.uk/support/12/36/fraud-screening-indicators-what-to-look-for


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 29, 2017)

Most credit card company's will write off the money stolen and refund you but that's besides the point.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Aug 30, 2017)

InsaneNutter said:


> NDS-Card has no SSL cert, or even a server setup that can accept secure https connections:
> 
> View attachment 97202
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2017)

InsaneNutter said:


> NDS-Card has no SSL cert, or even a server setup that can accept secure https connections:
> 
> View attachment 97202
> 
> ...



How is NDS-card the Temp sponsor again? The problem with other sites, is that there are no NTRHax compatible cards for users who have 11.5 firmware, so yeah, we kinda have to use them. Either that, or I pay for someone to install CFW. I was gonna ask around for an already-modded flashcart, not a good idea either.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Aug 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> How is NDS-card the Temp sponsor again? The problem with other sites, is that there are no NTRHax compatible cards for users who have 11.5 firmware, so yeah, we kinda have to use them. Either that, or I pay for someone to install CFW. I was gonna ask around for an already-modded flashcart, not a good idea either.



It's a strange situation to be in, NDS-Card is legit from the point of view they send out your order promptly and are selling what they say they are selling. However from a payment point of view they have no concern for safeguarding sensitive information.

If you are paying by PayPal it's not an issue, however they certainly shouldn't be taking card payments or be endorsed by this site when people's cards are at risk.

The admins are aware as i message Shaunj66 as a courtesy before posting the above, so we will have to see if anything comes from that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2017)

InsaneNutter said:


> It's a strange situation to be in, NDS-Card is legit from the point of view they send out your order promptly and are selling what they say they are selling. However from a payment point of view they have no concern for safeguarding sensitive information.
> 
> If you are paying by PayPal it's not an issue, however they certainly shouldn't be taking card payments or be endorsed by this site when people's cards are at risk.
> 
> The admins are aware as i message Shaunj66 as a courtesy before posting the above, so we will have to see if anything comes from that.



How is the shipping? There are four methods, it seems, how fast is each one? I'm tempted to get one of these, but I'm on the fence.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Aug 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> How is the shipping? There are four methods, it seems, how fast is each one? I'm tempted to get one of these, but I'm on the fence.



I can only comment on the free HongKong Air Mail (No Tracking), that was exactly 14 days once nds-card shipped the order. The order shipped in 48 hours, which is good considering I ordered on a weekend and had to email them for the PayPal info to make the payment.

I honestly can't fault their service, I just think they should scrap card payments as they clearly don't have the ability to process such sensitive information securely. Then on top of that asking for photos of customers cards just makes them look more like a scam, when in reality their actually pretty good at what they do.

Just use PayPal and you should be fine, however sadly it's now hard to out right recommend them without giving a warning on how to pay. That should certainly be made clear on the adverts on here in my opinion.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2017)

InsaneNutter said:


> I can only comment on the free HongKong Air Mail (No Tracking), that was exactly 14 days once nds-card shipped the order. The order shipped in 48 hours, which is good considering I ordered on a weekend and had to email them for the PayPal info to make the payment.
> 
> I honestly can't fault their service, I just think they should scrap card payments as they clearly don't have the ability to process such sensitive information securely. Then on top of that asking for photos of customers cards just makes them look more like a scam, when in reality their actually pretty good at what they do.
> 
> Just use PayPal and you should be fine, however sadly it's now hard to out right recommend them without giving a warning on how to pay. That should certainly be made clear on the adverts on here in my opinion.



I plan on using PayPal because of the fact they are behind buy protection, i.e., it'e easier and safer than using debit/credit (lack of SSL is a turn off for me), and I want to hack my 2DS XL for VC injection. It's a tie between the Acekard 2i and R4 Gold for the NTRHax method. I would like to have it expedited, but it is an extra 20 dollars. It's either that or I pay to ship it to another user and have them mod it.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 30, 2017)

They used to use a secure payment gateway (long time back), wonder why they stopped and just use their own unsecure page now.


----------



## migles (Aug 30, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> They used to use a secure payment gateway (long time back), wonder why they stopped and just use their own unsecure page now.


they used to have..
they later (not that long ago) removed CC payments and you could only pay via uestern union and paypal..
seems CC payments are back, in a different manner. but it's kinda weird now.. i would pay just via paypal..
the "payment" doesn't redirect you to a credit company or uses a "plugin"
i wouldn't trust my cc as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2017)

migles said:


> they used to have..
> they later (not that long ago) removed CC payments and you could only pay via uestern union and paypal..
> seems CC payments are back, in a different manner. but it's kinda weird now.. i would pay just via paypal..
> the "payment" doesn't redirect you to a credit company or uses a "plugin"
> i wouldn't trust my cc as well.



Yeah, PayPal would be the only real way to get a flashcart without getting screwed over on that site, TBH.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Aug 30, 2017)

I recently bought a NTR card from them. Paid with PayPal, they shipped my card the next day with a tracking code. No issues here.


----------



## dehry (Sep 9, 2017)

I used the credit card entry just this week in conjunction with the 3DS guide and what do you know I have fraudulent charges posted overnight.


----------



## ExorciseMe (Oct 18, 2017)

I used them to get an R4 Gold RTS. 5 days from Hong Kong, shipped during a holiday. They're great.


----------



## G9XFTW (Dec 21, 2017)

So instead of being redirected to Paypal the website give me an email address of where to send the actual payment. It just looks fishy to me. Is that really how their process works? and also they have not asked me to confirm my registered email, nor have they send me an actual invoice on my email. No actual order number either.


----------

